# The Lord of The Rings: A source criticism analysis.



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2005)

Lord of The Rings: A source criticism analysis. 

A hilarious pseudo pseudo-intellectual review of LoTR, as if it were a historical document.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 28, 2005)

Ha! That's greatly amusing.  



> Finally, we can only guess at what the Sauron sources might have revealed, since they must have been destroyed by victors who give a wholly negative view of this doubtlessly complex, warm, human, and many-sided figure.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. That's just...precious, if you'll pardon the pun. Or even if won't. This should be required reading for anyone that loves LotR...and has a twisted mind and satirical mood swings, lol.


----------

